# Show off your setup and the final result(s)!



## MiniJordan (Apr 25, 2014)

I was wondering that it would be cool to post pictures in two parts: first, post picture(s) to show us your setup (placement of camera, strobes, reflectors, etc.) and then the final result(s) of that setup. You would also list all of your equipments (shown in picture #1) that you used to produce the final result(s).


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 25, 2014)

Why not be the first to do it?


----------

